# BARF



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

What are your views on Bone And Raw Food for dogs?

Thanks


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

No good for breeds with sensitive stomachs. My labs couldn't eat it, it would make them very sick.

Other than that... It seems a little pointless to me, but I don't know that much about the motivations behind it, so :3.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

do you mean you have tried it and it made them ill or do they have existing medical conditions etc?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I mean that raw meat makes them sick. Even cooked meat makes them sick. We had to try about seven different diets to settle on one combination that doesn't irritate. This isn't a medical problem, as far as the vet can tell. And its not just my current two - my Grandma's first lab was the same, as are the two gun dogs who live down our road. And someone else I know who has greyhounds had merry heck picking food.

*shrug*

Some dogs are very sensitive food wise, and it does tend to go by breed.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It gives my beagles squirty poops so I don't feed it, although raw bones (with lots of marrowbone and no meat) are very good for keeping their anal glands in order!

I do know that BARF is the best thing for ferrets though, it prevents all kinds of nasty conditions that can arise in old age from eating biscuit food over their lifetime.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

My dogs have got sensitive stomachs but I feed meat and plain(as a pose to complete food )biscuits and it has suited them very well.I read that grinding up chicking carcus was also good for them.Had a go and they and the ferrets loved it.Unfortunately the food processor couldn't cope with bone grinding so I had to give up on that.I wouldn't go back to other foods now ,the dogs love meat so much more than the other foods for sale.I do cook it though.On the subject of natural foods ferrets do very well on mice(dead of course)A good option for anybody that culls,they eat the lot not even a whisker remains.


----------

